
Mount St. Helens Eruption: Never-Before-published Photos - wglb
https://www.whas11.com/article/news/local/mount-st-helens-eruption-never-before-published-photos/417-550397455
======
jdonaldson
These are stunning. I'd only seen very blurry or grainy photos of the eruption
from some of these times and angles. It also really hammers home how dangerous
Mt. Rainier is. The volcanos in the area are very active on a geological time
frame, and when they erupt it's generally an explosion (Crater lake used to be
12,000ft high Mt Mazama). Rainier is covered in glacial ice, and its proximity
to populated areas increases the chance of devastating lahars for the entire
Duwamish Valley. It's sad to know that we'll probably have even higher quality
footage of this kind of event in my lifetime.

